# Bermuda control with Pylex and triclopyr.



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The adventure begins.

Day 1:


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you for posting this!

I haven't broken out my Pylex yet.

Just wondering why you also used Triclopyr?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Sending you moral support :twisted: and good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

social port said:


> Sending you moral support :twisted: and good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Hey @craigdt might as well break it out. The bermuda has reared its ugly head. :evil:

Somebody discovered that adding triclopyr to pylex really knocks back the bermuda. It also turns brown instead of white which a lot of people prefer. BASF took note and registered a supplemental label. The bermuda death recipe is on the supplemental label. https://www.domyown.com/msds/Pylex_Supp_Label.pdf
See note 2 on page 3 and the special weed control section on page 4. I went with 1.0 ml Pylex, 3/4 oz triclopyr and 1 oz MSO per 1,000. Never tried it before; will see what happens! It gets another shot in 3 weeks and another 3 weeks after that.

Also print a copy of the supplemental label (technically a paper copy of the label you're using has to be in your possession. The government hasn't yet discovered the internet).


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Hey @craigdt might as well break it out. The bermuda has reared its ugly head. :evil:
> 
> Somebody discovered that adding triclopyr to pylex really knocks back the bermuda. It also turns brown instead of white which a lot of people prefer. BASF took note and registered a supplemental label. The bermuda death recipe is on the supplemental label. https://www.domyown.com/msds/Pylex_Supp_Label.pdf
> See note 2 on page 3 and the special weed control section on page 4. I went with 1.0 ml Pylex, 3/4 oz triclopyr and 1 oz MSO per 1,000. Never tried it before; will see what happens! It gets another shot in 3 weeks and another 3 weeks after that.


Yes, this is great info. I like your "Bermuda Death Recipe" moniker :lol:

Can't wait to give it a try. Such a good opportunity for those of us fortunate enough to get our hands on some of this.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

@Delmarva Keith - interested in updates, looks like you may be ready for the 2nd application?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

StarRaider said:


> @Delmarva Keith - interested in updates, looks like you may be ready for the 2nd application?


Yes, you're right, it's actually overdue. I'll try to get some photos tomorrow. Most of the bermuda looks absolutely smoked, like just totally dead, brown, shriveled. In those areas, no bermuda sprigs alive enough looking to respray at least on the surface (haven't had a chance to look under the canopy yet). It was also a little tough on the fescue, noticeably yellowed and slower growing for a couple weeks. There are some areas of bermuda that either recovered or that I must have missed. I'm going to reduce the triclopyr in the mix to 1/2 oz per 1,000 rate and see if that is less tough on the fescue. Will be doing 2nd app next week. I have to time it between potential rain, irrigation schedule and mowing schedule. If the rain holds off, there should be a window of opportunity in there to respray next week.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Has anyone used triclopyr alone (without pylex) to remove bermuda from TF? I talked to a guy today that told me the guys he sells to use triclopyr alone. The label says bermuda "suppression" at 3/4 oz/k for 4 times at 4 week interval. I'm trying to help a guy who is not interested in $500 for the bottle of pylex. Thanks


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Has anyone used triclopyr alone (without pylex) to remove bermuda from TF? I talked to a guy today that told me the guys he sells to use triclopyr alone. The label says bermuda "suppression" at 3/4 oz/k for 4 times at 4 week interval. I'm trying to help a guy who is not interested in $500 for the bottle of pylex. Thanks


I have used triclopyr alone and triclopyr with Tenacity. It gets a little fried but comes back. It does make sense that enough triclopyr enough times will kill it.

I saw Pylex available in 4 oz quantites somewhere for something around a couple hundred bucks. At 1 ml per 1,000 rate, that's still a lot of Pylex (if I'm doing the math in my head right, enough for about 3 acres). A couple hundred isn't bad if you don't need a whole lot of it.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I think I'm about to try my first Pylex application.

A little concerned about the stress on my existing turf though....

Any pointers for preparing for this? 
My wife will kill me if I nuke part of the front yard to kill a dozen runners of zoysia and bermuda.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I think I'm about to try my first Pylex application.
> 
> A little concerned about the stress on my existing turf though....
> 
> ...


I'm new at it too but I can say what my second app will be after seeing what the first did: reduce triclopyr to 0.5 oz per 1,000; use NIS instead of MSO. I'm a week behind so the second app will be 4 weeks out instead of 3 (life happens  ). The fescue has completely recovered but there was definitely visible stress for a couple weeks. I'll get some pics today of what the bermuda looks like (if I can find the dead sprigs).

In terms of what to expect, what I observed is the triclopyr just burns the crap out of the bermuda foliage and then the Pylex bleaches the regrowth. After about the first week I could see unusually tall, white bermuda sprigs trying to grow out of completely fried undergrowth. The sun then takes care of the bleached regrowth. Toast.

Oh, and I almost forgot - if your fescue is stressed, hold off. I have a stressed area in one corner that just never seems to get enough water. That turf did not like the mix at all.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Got a couple photos. The bermuda has become hard to find it is so fried.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Here's the actual plant - toast. There are still live sprigs but the ones I hit are so toasted, I have to assume I missed the healthy looking ones.


----------



## themack22 (Jul 25, 2020)

Delmarva Keith said:


> I'm new at it too but I can say what my second app will be after seeing what the first did: reduce triclopyr to 0.5 oz per 1,000; use NIS instead of MSO.


I am completely new to this. I have bermuda that I need to kill before the second week in September, which is when I will aerating and overseeding.

What is NIS and what is MSO?

List of things I need:

Pylex
tryclopr

I have a typical roundup sprayer. Will that work?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Nonionic surfactant and methylated seed oil. That sprayer will work fine


----------



## Deadpair (May 30, 2020)

How prevalent was the Bermuda? As we get hotter and hotter I am noticing more and more and while I want to burn it all to the ground, my wife does not want since the yard is still green. Planning on Pylex as an alternative.


----------



## themack22 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mtsdream said:


> Nonionic surfactant and methylated seed oil. That sprayer will work fine


Thanks. Now about the measurements. Per 1000...what? Parts?

I need this dumbed down for me. It's a 2 gallon sprayer. The area is about 1,000 sqft.

What's the recipe here. Thanks.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Is no one using fusillade + turflon esther for bermuda grass in TTTF? Cost me $110 for both all in. That is what I have been told to use but yet to apply it. Just been hitting what little I have with a round up gel stick.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

themack22 said:


> Mtsdream said:
> 
> 
> > Nonionic surfactant and methylated seed oil. That sprayer will work fine
> ...


Its in the pylex label but here is a screen shot.


----------



## sccofer (Aug 27, 2019)

This thread inspired me to give it a shot, ordered my Pylex last night.

FYI I found it for $240 shipped for 4oz from Winfield United, DoMyOwn and SiteOne and most other places have it for $260 or higher.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

sccofer said:


> This thread inspired me to give it a shot, ordered my Pylex last night.
> 
> FYI I found it for $240 shipped for 4oz from Winfield United, DoMyOwn and SiteOne and most other places have it for $260 or higher.


I just picked up Pylex from DoMyOwn for $280. I saw the Winfield site but thought the no refund/returns was questionable. Going to start Pylex + Triclopyr this Saturday hopefully if the rain isn't too bad.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm in the same position but I'm getting super hung up on the math. I already have my Pylex, Triclopyr Ester and MSO. What seems to be the consensus on mixing rates per 1,000 sq ft? It's been crazy hot here too so I'm expecting some collateral damage but that's fine. How quick do you think this will be rainfast? I'm expecting low 80s on Saturday but rain on Sunday.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

edixon88 said:


> I'm in the same position but I'm getting super hung up on the math. I already have my Pylex, Triclopyr Ester and MSO. What seems to be the consensus on mixing rates per 1,000 sq ft? It's been crazy hot here too so I'm expecting some collateral damage but that's fine. How quick do you think this will be rainfast? I'm expecting low 80s on Saturday but rain on Sunday.


I'm doing 3 applications 3 weeks apart. Each application I'm mixing in 1 gallon for 1000 sqft with a mix of 0.9 ml Pylex, 0.75 oz Triclopyr, 1 oz MSO.

Label says not to mow 2 days prior and after, and that there should be 24 hours no rain after application. My area keeps getting pop up storms, so going to apply when least chance of rain.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

greengrass said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same position but I'm getting super hung up on the math. I already have my Pylex, Triclopyr Ester and MSO. What seems to be the consensus on mixing rates per 1,000 sq ft? It's been crazy hot here too so I'm expecting some collateral damage but that's fine. How quick do you think this will be rainfast? I'm expecting low 80s on Saturday but rain on Sunday.
> ...


Thanks! Those are similar ratios to what I was thinking of using. One other issue I'm running into is that Triclopyr is known to cause "intermediate injury" to fine fescue and I have a large section that is fine fescue due to being almost full shade and I wanted to spray that area as well, but am concerned with causing too much damage to the fine fescue.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Sprayed my first app this morning and went with:
2gal Water
1.4ml Pylex
~30ml(~1oz)Triclopyr
~60ml(~2oz) MSO

Ended up running out sooner than I should have, so I definitely sprayed the main section too heavy, time will tell. It was my first spray with my new backpack sprayer and I only did one test run with water, I guess I walked a little too slow today.


----------



## DocV (Mar 1, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Is no one using fusillade + turflon esther for bermuda grass in TTTF? Cost me $110 for both all in. That is what I have been told to use but yet to apply it. Just been hitting what little I have with a round up gel stick.


You can still use fluazifop. The University of Tennessee has a regimen for using it (https://extension.tennessee.edu/Sul...an%2FDocuments%2FAg%20Documents&CurrentPage=1). You just have to keep applying it and watch for too much stress in your fescue. It smoked my bermuda when I used it.

I used fluazifop (Fusliade II) and triclopyr in May and June to injure the bermuda as it came out of dormancy. I plan to use Pylex and triclopyr in the fall.


----------



## sccofer (Aug 27, 2019)

greengrass said:


> sccofer said:
> 
> 
> > This thread inspired me to give it a shot, ordered my Pylex last night.
> ...


It came in fine from Winfield, no issues. I am trying the two treatment approach it talks about on the label. Did my first app a few days ago. Pretty sure I applied it on the heavy side so hopefully I won't kill my fescue along with the evil, evil Bermuda.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I did my first application Aug. 1st. Starting to see a little bit of browning of the bermuda.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

greengrass said:


> I did my first application Aug. 1st. Starting to see a little bit of browning of the bermuda.


Interested to see your results, I also applied on Aug 1st down here in NJ but not seeing any results yet.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

edixon88 said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > I did my first application Aug. 1st. Starting to see a little bit of browning of the bermuda.
> ...


I sprayed early in the morning when the humidity was really high and grass was still wet. I read that may increase the efficacy of the herbicides.


----------



## Bigfeather1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Took 8 days for my Bermuda to go brown.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

greengrass said:


> I'm doing 3 applications 3 weeks apart. Each application I'm mixing in 1 gallon for 1000 sqft with a mix of 0.9 ml Pylex, 0.75 oz Triclopyr, 1 oz MSO.
> 
> Label says not to mow 2 days prior and after, and that there should be 24 hours no rain after application. My area keeps getting pop up storms, so going to apply when least chance of rain.


That's what I'm doing; looking at the forecast and shaking my head. I have my Pylex, Triclopyr and MSO Ready To Go! but, the suddenness and intensity of these back to back pop-up gully washers is really messing me up! Everything arrived today and I really, REALLY want to time this so I am dropping my new TTTF ("Winning Colors") seed the same day I complete the last of my 3 app.s. That is 9 weeks out so, I am really pushing it as far as out first frost dates ...


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

greengrass said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > greengrass said:
> ...


I feel defeated. I did two apps of quinclorac earlier in the summer because I thought this was Torpedo and had no results. Now I spent the money on Pylex and Triclopyr and did my first app on 8/1. The only change I've seen is browning and damage to my good grass from heat and potentially over-applying. The "Bermuda" doesn't look like it's been touched at all. Might be time to throw in the towel and give up on having a decent lawn.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

edixon88 said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > edixon88 said:
> ...


Hmm, the bermuda I sprayed is nearly completely brown now. I have some bleaching on some clumping fescue spots, but good grass looks fine.

I took a closer looks and there are still some thick bladed common bermuda that still hasn't browned much. Maybe you have to wait a little longer.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you all think it would be OK to put some KBG plugs in the dead bermuda areas in between applications? Or should I wait until after the last application?


----------



## Jp6940 (Aug 11, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > edixon88 said:
> ...


I notice your seed is unknown. The Pylex is specific to turf type tall fescue. I put mine down today in MD. There was rain forecast EVERY day! Sprayed it tonight on my back grass at 11pm tonight. No rain forecast for the next 24 hours. We shall see.
I used crop oil concentrate (COC), Triclopyr Ester, and Pylex. Used turf marker and walked the whole back yard with a wand with 2 nozzles and my battery powered Chapin sprayer. Excited to see results. I believe you had issues because of the heat. It doesn't work very well when the turf is stressed. It will burn up your grass as well.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> Sprayed my first app this morning and went with:
> 2gal Water
> 1.4ml Pylex
> ~30ml(~1oz)Triclopyr
> ...


Just sprayed my second app, tweaked my ratios a little bit, added Lazer Blue and walked a little faster since I definitely went a little too slow last time. This time I went with the following(ratios are per gallon of water, I upped This app to 4gal to cover my entire yard)
.9ml Pylex
.5oz Triclopyr
.75oz MSO
.5oz Lazer Blue

The math works out to .2ml more Pylex, similar Triclopyr but a tiny bit less, .25oz less MSO and the addition of Lazer Blue. I probably won't use the blue again, I could barely see any difference on the ground despite the mist spray coming out solid blue and it was just a mess to clean up. Thankfully didn't get any on myself, but I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

edixon88 said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed my first app this morning and went with:
> ...


I"m doing my second app this weekend too. What bermuda was there is pretty much toast right now. Missed a few spots and a little bit still has some green. Turns out I didn't have much good grass in the mix, maybe still dormant from summer heat. Will have to see.


----------



## sccofer (Aug 27, 2019)

My results have been about the same, all of the Bermuda I hit (did miss some) looks almost completely smoked. Impressed with the results. Definitely some damage to the TTTF but I am hoping it bounces back. I am going to dial down the Pylex in the 2nd app next week.


----------



## dwightevansjr71 (May 20, 2020)

edixon88 said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed my first app this morning and went with:
> ...


I am about to use this to tackle some Bermuda that has reared its ugly head. Why do I need the Triclopyr and MSO?


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

dwightevansjr71 said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > edixon88 said:
> ...


This thread will explain it much better than I can myself: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=311773#p311773


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Did my 2nd app today at 0.9ml Pylex, 0.75oz Triclopyr and 1oz MSO. Supposed to get some 90 degree days coming up so hope that doesn't stress the good grass out too much.


----------

